

HipChat API and Plivo Integration for Sales Line Bot - bevenky
http://plivo.com/blog/hipchat-api-plivo-integration-bot/

======
tsudot
This integration posts a whole bunch of stuff to HipChat. The code can be
cloned from
[https://bitbucket.org/tsudot/wrench/](https://bitbucket.org/tsudot/wrench/)
happy to help with any questions.

------
ginaluciano
Seems like a great way for startups to share learnings with team members about
what works (or doesn't) on sales calls. Looking forward to trying it out!

------
sandeep080
Looks interesting! Waiting for the weekend to try this! :)

------
kumarski
This is awesome. How long did it take?

~~~
tsudot
Took about an hour to design the phone tree on paper. Another hour to write
the flask app and deploy on heroku. All in all it turned out pretty well.

Suggestions and feedback are welcome.

